# Automatische Lüftersteuerung ASRock 970 Extreme4



## Mewtos (11. August 2011)

*Automatische Lüftersteuerung ASRock 970 Extreme4*

Hey leute,
ich hab ein neues System am laufen und habe mich gewundert, dass der CPU Lüfter ziemlich laut ist, und zwar andauernd.
Da hab ich mir gedacht, ich gehe mal ins UEFI vom ASRock 970 Extreme4 und schau bei H/W Monitor nach.
Dort konnte ich bei der Lüftersteuerung sehen, dass der CPU Lüfter auf 100% lief (bei 32C Core) und die Lüfter Einstellung auf "Automatic" stand.
Ich konnte diese Einstellung ändern auf "Manuell", wobei nun ein Untermenü erschien mit "Speed Level 9-1" und "Target CPU Temperature".
Ich hab das mal auf Speed Level 1 und Target CPU Temperature 55C eingestellt. Zurück im OS war der Lüfter schön leise und ich habe mal Prime gestartet....leider musste ich zusehen, wie die Core Temperature auf 70 C wanderte und der CPU Lüfter sein gemütliches Speed Level 1 beibehielt...wtf! 
Dann hab ich mal Speedfan ausprobiert mit der Lüftersteuerung....doch sobald ich was an dem CPU Lüfterdrezahl ändere, sagt Speedfan: "CPU Lüfter nicht in Ordnung, starten sie ihr system neu" und Speedfan verabschiedet sich

Nun meine Frage: Warum regelt das MB bzw. das UEFI den CPU Lüfter nicht nach der Temperatur der CPU?Als ich meinen Sockel 775 noch hatte,lief das alles glatt!!

System Specs:
ASRock 970 Extreme4 AM3+
AMD Phenom 2 x4 955 (Standart CPU Kühler, nicht von AMD, keine Markenbeschriftung, 4-Polig)
EVGA GTX260
LEPA 500W
4GB Kingston 1600 DDR3

Danke im voraus für Konstruktive Beiträge
MfG Mewtos ;D


----------



## butzler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Automatische Lüftersteuerung ASRock 970 Extreme4*

Ist bei meinem Board genauso. Wenn Du die Target Temp auf 40° stellst (entspricht der Tcase), dann dreht der Lüfter bei etwa 50° CoreTemp hoch und versucht, diese Temp zu halten. Der Lüfter wird alsoschon nach der Temp der CPU geregelt, aber halt nicht nach der Kerntemp. sondern nach der Sockeltemp. der CPU.

mad


----------



## Mewtos (11. August 2011)

*AW: Automatische Lüftersteuerung ASRock 970 Extreme4*

Achso...okay....teste ich mal aus ;D

Funktioniert jetzt, Thx ;D


----------



## Crymes (12. August 2011)

*AW: Automatische Lüftersteuerung ASRock 970 Extreme4*

Kannst du mir sagen, wie viele Gehäulüfter man steuern kann und wie (Zieltemperatur, Prozentangabe...)
Will mir nämlich vielleicht auch das Board kaufen.


----------



## Hott3x (1. September 2011)

*AW: Automatische Lüftersteuerung ASRock 970 Extreme4*



Crymes schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wie viele Gehäulüfter man steuern kann und wie (Zieltemperatur, Prozentangabe...)
> Will mir nämlich vielleicht auch das Board kaufen.


 
Man kann 4 Gehäuselüter steuern. Die Steuerung erfolgt über Zieltempratur und Level 1-10.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

